# Tesla model 3 SOC 0%



## nam.aut (4 mo ago)

Hei dudes,

If any one can explain to me my Tesla battery voltage 339VDC but SOC showing 0%

Do you know how we can enter Factory mode in software V11 for checking?

Thank you for your help.

BR; Nam


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

What voltage are you expecting? 0V?
And don't forget that there is a buffer built in.


----------



## nam.aut (4 mo ago)

I´m expecting if voltage 340VDC, SOC should be above 60%. SOC should not be 0


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

nam.aut said:


> I´m expecting if voltage 340VDC, SOC should be above 60%. SOC should not be 0


Read up on how lithium ion batteries work and what their voltages are at different charge levels. Also look up how many cells are in the pack and what configuration Tesla uses. That should answer your question.


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

Do you have a problem recharging? I see nothing unusual in your comment.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's one of those battery things. A "12 volt battery" is charged between 11.9 and 12.9 volts, it's low below 11.9 volts, and when it drops below 11 volts it's considered "dead". Battery charge level is more associated with the expected output voltage range than whether or not the battery has a charge.

So yes, the high voltage battery could very well be "dead" at 339 volts, depending on what the expected output voltage is.

But it's also possible that 0% is incorrect, especially if the car has been salvaged or sitting for a long period of time. That can really screw up the battery management system. Charging it a little bit will probably help with that.


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

The 21700 cell's are 3.7 volts nominal, low voltage cut off point is 2.7 Volts ( 0% ) and it's fully charged voltage is 4.2 Volts ( 100% ) The LPF is a totally different cell and I'm not familiar yet with it's characteristics. OP doesn't mention which one he's writing about.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

Rub"Y" said:


> The 21700 cell's are 3.7 volts nominal, low voltage cut off point is 2.7 Volts ( 0% ) and it's fully charged voltage is 4.2 Volts ( 100% ) The LPF is a totally different cell and I'm not familiar yet with it's characteristics. OP doesn't mention which one he's writing about.


To add a little more info, based on Wikipedia info on the Model 3:

"The Standard Range version carries 2,976 cells arranged in 96 groups of 31. The Long Range version carries 4,416 cells arranged in 96 groups of 46, and weighs 1,060 pounds (480 kg) in a 0.40 m³ volume; a density of 150 Wh/kg."

If OP is talking about Model 3 with lithium ion batteries (according to the info it doesn't matter if it's SR or LR) then the cells are connected in series of 96. Taking Rub"Y"'s lower voltage cutoff number of 2.7V then the battery pack would read 2.7V * 96 cells= 259.2V at 0%. I don't think Tesla actually lets the voltage get that low.

If you have one of the SR cars made in China, those have battery packs with different chemistries (lithium iron phosphate) and possibly different voltage ranges and cell configurations. I'm not sure on the configuration of these battery packs.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

nam.aut said:


> Hei dudes,
> 
> If any one can explain to me my Tesla battery voltage 339VDC but SOC showing 0%
> 
> ...


To answer your question about entering Service Mode, you can now enter what I call "Service Mode Lite" easily if you have a recent software version. Go to vehicle settings, under the Softtware tab, tap and hold on the words "Model 3 Long Range" or whatever your trim is. A text box will pop up. Type in "service"and tap OK. There is a Battery section in the Service Mode Lite, but I don't remember if it shows cell voltages on there.


----------



## nam.aut (4 mo ago)

Rub"Y" said:


> Do you have a problem recharging? I see nothing unusual in your comment.


Yes, I have problem with recharging. The contactor open due to SOC below the limit and not allow to charge the car


----------



## nam.aut (4 mo ago)

android04 said:


> To add a little more info, based on Wikipedia info on the Model 3:
> 
> "The Standard Range version carries 2,976 cells arranged in 96 groups of 31. The Long Range version carries 4,416 cells arranged in 96 groups of 46, and weighs 1,060 pounds (480 kg) in a 0.40 m³ volume; a density of 150 Wh/kg."
> 
> ...


This makes sense, as I purchase the salvage Tesla and battery from 2 different car. The battery SR cars made in China and may have different cell voltage. Even through it is added up to the healthy voltage level but the cell voltage maybe below the low limit.


----------



## nam.aut (4 mo ago)

android04 said:


> To answer your question about entering Service Mode, you can now enter what I call "Service Mode Lite" easily if you have a recent software version. Go to vehicle settings, under the Softtware tab, tap and hold on the words "Model 3 Long Range" or whatever your trim is. A text box will pop up. Type in "service"and tap OK. There is a Battery section in the Service Mode Lite, but I don't remember if it shows cell voltages on there.


Yes, I'm in service mode and the print screen in the battery section but no cell module.


----------

